# Gaming Headset advice - Turtle beaches?



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

So rewind 7 years and I used to have a little wired turtle beach headset on my xbox 360, it was epic!

I have just ordered a new XB1 with a few games and will need a headset asap!

My question is, what's the best one to go for?

I'm dubious of the wireless ones as it could be a pain in the bum charging them etc and is there a constant buzzing noise as some reviews suggest. Maybe not, am I overthinking it?

Budget is £50-£100ish+

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7118562 Wired

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/2889298 wired?

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7477540?rec=PDP[8108344]:bottomSlider1:OHAT:alternative:7477540:KTbO0y5D8SpbuabmsGhA Stealth 600 wireless

Any opinions or advice welcomed 

Cheers guys!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I was going to suggest Beyrdynamic MMX 300.
I have a set and they are outstanding.
When I bought them they were in your budget price range.
Googling them now they have more than doubled in price.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

The best headset in that price range is the HyperX CloudII. 
There are often refurbs available on Amazon direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Ignore....


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

AnthonyUK said:


> The best headset in that price range is the HyperX CloudII.
> There are often refurbs available on Amazon direct from the manufacturer.


+1 for the hyper x


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks chaps, I'll check those Hypers out!

I can push the budget a bit but didn't want to go overboard as I might not have the time to play it very often. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

330CDT said:


> Thanks chaps, I'll check those Hypers out!
> 
> I can push the budget a bit but didn't want to go overboard as I might not have the time to play it very often. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They are around £70ish and when available the refurbs are £55 which is amazing value TBH. They are easily of sufficient quality to use as audio headphones which is not something that can be said of some gaming headsets.
I believe they are the gaming side of audio technica.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

They do look very good indeed, impressive.

The only thing that is putting me off them is that you can't use the in-line volume adjustment controls when using the Xbox One?

They only plug into a USB which is for using with the PC?

The only way around is to purchase the headset adapter which is another £20 and a clunky looking thing... thoughts?

Cheers haha


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

That would be the case for any headset though. Maybe try CEX for an adaptor.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't have an Xbox, I have a PS4 and I use a headset for my business all day.

I have a HyperX Cloud II. I've been through countless headsets over the past 5 years and this has been the only one to last. So far it's been a little over a year with it and still going strong. 

I must put it on and off my head atleast 50 times a day and I use it on the PS4 for when playing with friends.

On the PS4 you can use it via the USB or just using the jack in the controller. I can't quite recall right now if you can adjust the volume on PS4 via controls but it's no biggy as it only takes a second to adjust on PS4 pop up menu anyway.

The USB part is actually the 7.1 surround sound card for use in games on the PC.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Guys, thanks for all your suggestions

You have swayed me from turtle's and in the end I bought some HyperX Cloud Alpha's - which are basically the newer version of HyperX Cloud 2's.

They are in gold and have the inline controls, something I wanted really. Wired to the controller - to me, that's basically wireless haha! I tried them out and been using them all week and I'm well impressed. Also don't need to buy the adapter. 

Cost me £90, hope this helps someone else!


----------

